# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  surname: Sherevan?

## amberlicious

I am Russian on my mother's side of the family (her father was 100% russian and his parents immigrated from Russia). The family last name is Sherevan, though I think the original name may have been longer, so Sherevan may be a shortened version. Is anyone familiar with this name? Is this a Russian surname?

----------


## VendingMachine

Sherevan doesn't sound Russian to me at all and I am Russian and know what I'm talking about. Could it be Armenian? (Шеремян). I bet she was "Russian" only in American English, in Russia she wouldn't've been regarded as Russian.

----------


## Линдзи

It's also possible that your family name was altered during the immigration process.   Both my parents' surnames were changed quite humorously at the US border.  Consider yourself lucky that yours didn't end up sounding ridiculous   ::

----------

